# Hey Jon... z8 question.



## coldintake (Oct 18, 2002)

BMWusa.com just changed their z8 to an Alpina version. Do you have any info about this? Will the old z8 still be avalible?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

MY2003 will be the last year of production for the Z8... 
To continue to add to the uniqueness of this model, the Z8 will 
be produced in the 6-speed version through December of 2002 
in very limited numbers, and as a special edition BMW ALPINA
roadster V8 for the remainder of the model year....



The BMW ALPINA roadster V8 will have the look of the present 
Z8, but will have the following *unique* differences:

• 4.8 Liter, V8 engine developing a whopping 375 horsepower!

• 5-speed SWITCH TRONIC automatic transmission 
featuring steering wheel shift controls

• Huge 20" Alloy Wheels with 255/35R front and 285/30R rear performance tires

• (2) Colors with special BMW ALPINA Interiors:

* Titanium Silver Metalic - Interior: Black & Sport Red
* Jet Black - Interior: Black, Sport Red and Crème with Black

• The soft top will be Black and the hard top will be the color of the vehicle

• MSRP: $136,500

Every BMW Center will be offered one of these exclusive models. The total production quota is approximately 400 to 450 vehicles.

There will be very few "non-Alpina Z8's" produced.

footnote: if I get hassled at all for posting this information you can be guaranteed that I will quit my job!!!


----------



## coldintake (Oct 18, 2002)

:thumbup: :thumbup: 

Thanks for the info Jon. Will there be any special lease plans for the z8, or will it be like the m3? 

Thanks again!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

coldintake said:


> *:thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for the info Jon. Will there be any special lease plans for the z8, or will it be like the m3?
> 
> Thanks again! *


With volume levels in the 400 unit range, 
we would never expect to see any lease support...

:dunno:

Watch Z8 prices go up like a ballistic missle in the coming
months/years...


----------

